# musicians who are confirmed FAs



## exile in thighville (Apr 11, 2009)

I want to start a rolling thread of FAs/FFAs who are established artists. Please have proof or at least a citation, even if it's just a Livejournal entry from a fat groupie. I just don't want this to be another "I THINK ___ IS AN FA BECAUSE OF [EXTRAORDINARILY LOOSE INTERPRETATION OF A SONG]" thread.

1. Fat Mike - singer of NOFX.

From the band's official website Q&A:

*from: Katy
Berkeley, CA - United States 
May 20, 2002

As a female with a "bigga figga," I really appreciate your pro-fat songs... funny thing is, methinks that a lot of your dumber fans think that Hot Dog in a Hallway and SF Fat are jokes. Do a search on the net of "Fat chicks NOFX" (don't ask) and you get stuff like, "Turnons: NOFX. Turnoffs: Fat Chicks!" Bums. So my question is this: can you clarify once and for all that you dig big chicks? And is it the whole band that's down with it, or just Mike? thanks *

*That's fucked. Lets set the record straight. Yes I really like big girls. I used to date a bunch of big women. I think the biggest was 220. She was awesome. I'm married now though and although my wife looks skinny, she used to weigh 30 pounds more when we were first goin out. She keeps gettin skinnier too, I gotta do something about it. As far as the other guys go, I don't think they care either way, cuz I've seen both Melvin and Hefe with big girls and little girls.

Fat Mike*

Can anyone get confirmation on Morrissey, Elephant Man or Carlos D of Interpol?


----------



## JoeFA (Apr 11, 2009)

Answering whether or not Morissey likes anyone, any gender is impossible, let alone whether or not he prefers bigger women.

Carlos D and Elephant man are slightly easier.

I read somewhere, the exact link evades me, probably a blog someplace, that Carlos D does prefer bigger women, or at least it was thought he did, so i think it's safe to assume he has had some kind of relationship or incident involving a big woman.

Elephant man i'm pretty sure also prefers big women, check out this vid made me smile 

Hope that was helpful.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 11, 2009)

this is from an old thread where i was an absolute douchebag and doesn't really confirm anything but eh:



Decades said:


> Here's a snippet from an airing of Loveline where Carlos is defending older and larger women when Adam goes on the attack :
> 
> 
> Adam : I like it when old women talk about being sexy and I like it when fat chicks talk about being sexy.It's like yeah yeah....out of the way I gotta find a hot chick! Go be sexy over there!
> ...


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 11, 2009)

JoeFA said:


> Answering whether or not Morissey likes anyone, any gender is impossible, let alone whether or not he prefers bigger women.



chuuuuch.

i didn't even notice the morrissey thing until i was telling my friend about my EMP presentation pitch on unusual fat girl tribute songs (mika, queen) and he told me moz has like like 3 different songs, and it turned out to be true, but they're really bizarre and not exactly FA: "some girls are bigger than others" is totally ambiguous and "you're the one for me, fatty" is Irony Alert.

no fucking clue what the "How can you stay with a fat girl who'll say / Would you like to marry me / and if you like you can buy the ring / she doesn't care about anything" part in "william it was really nothing" means.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Apr 11, 2009)

Ironically Mike of NOFX came into conversation yesterday lol. A few years back Mike did an interview up in Cleveland and totally ragged on Underoath for being a christian band or wtv, and called them pussys and stuff. While I don't agree with the arguement, I found it rly funny that Underoath hasnt come here for like 2 years now...what a bunch of pussys 

haha...I love NOFX....Its rly cool to know that not all musicians are into stickthin women with artificial parts...


----------



## bexy (Apr 11, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> Can anyone get confirmation on Morrissey, Elephant Man or Carlos D of Interpol?



Morrissey's sexuality has never been confirmed, though I think we all have our own ideas 

However he has said he finds bigger women to be maternal and matronly, and rubenesque.


----------



## bexy (Apr 11, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> no fucking clue what the "How can you stay with a fat girl who'll say / Would you like to marry me / and if you like you can buy the ring / she doesn't care about anything" part in "william it was really nothing" means.



In terms of this song, it is said Moz was writing from the view of a male protagonist. The song was supposedly about a friend of his called Billy who was dumped by his fiancee, who was apparently chubby or fat. 

It was Morrissey's way of writing typical male words of comfort. Like "well you wouldn't wanna marry a fat girl anyways would you mate...?" kind of thing. 

Not Moz's view necessarily, just his way of writing from the view of a typical male. He doesn't always write songs with himself as the protagonist.

When it comes to "Some Girls Are Bigger Than Others", it is said that this was literally and simply about Morrissey getting to a point in his life when he realised there were some girls who were bigger than others! Beforehand he had just seen women as women, not different shapes and sizes, but in his teens he realised a big deal was made out of weight and size, and the song is saying he doesn't quite understand the fascination, as there have been women of all shapes and sizes since the dawn of time. So apparently that's all it is about. 

My source is my own superb knowledge of him (LOL!) and the "Songs That Saved Your Life" Morrissey and Smith's reference book


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 11, 2009)

bexy said:


> When it comes to "Some Girls Are Bigger Than Others", it is said that this was literally and simply about Morrissey getting to a point in his life when he realised there were some girls who were bigger than others! Beforehand he had just seen women as women, not different shapes and sizes, but in his teens he realised a big deal was made out of weight and size, and the song is saying he doesn't quite understand the fascination, as there have been women of all shapes and sizes since the dawn of time. So apparently that's all it is about.
> 
> My source is my own superb knowledge of him (LOL!) and the "Songs That Saved Your Life" Morrissey and Smith's reference book



this is fantastic to finally know honestly, and yeah it kind of helps the idea that moz is gay if he wasn't paying that much attention to their bodies haha


----------



## furious styles (Apr 11, 2009)

redman seems to like a fat chick with a body enormous, but apparently it's not about the weight but rather how they performin'.


----------



## James (Apr 11, 2009)

part of me hates myself for posting this... but I believe bow wow may be?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ig1Uh41JYZI


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 12, 2009)

There was the hoo-ha with Greg Graffin from Bad Religion (caught webcamming with a fat chick or whatever). I dunno what that means, but his name seems to come up with this topic.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 12, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> There was the hoo-ha with Greg Graffin from Bad Religion (caught webcamming with a fat chick or whatever). I dunno what that means, but his name seems to come up with this topic.



WHAT 

seriously? i never heard about this ever!


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 12, 2009)

James said:


> part of me hates myself for posting this... but I believe bow wow may be?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ig1Uh41JYZI



i think so too, the video's pretty nice and doesn't stink of novelty quite so much.


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 12, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> There was the hoo-ha with Greg Graffin from Bad Religion (caught webcamming with a fat chick or whatever). I dunno what that means, but his name seems to come up with this topic.





exile in thighville said:


> WHAT
> 
> seriously? i never heard about this ever!



I'm sure you've looked it up by now, but for those who have not... a quick Google search of "Greg Graffin + Webcam + Fat chicks" yields a number of results.

Some are on music forums

and this one has the pics referred to in the above link.

Granted, it's just heresay and some pictures and SOMEONE took of the guy on cam, but it's worth about 14,000 odd hits on Google lol.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 12, 2009)

thread won.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 12, 2009)

Pharoah Sanders' wife is a BBW. They used to live near my work and came in regularly. 

View attachment faarao.jpg


----------



## elle camino (Apr 12, 2009)

i remember pictures of the girl from the first time i read about the greg gaffin thing, and she was like a size 16. so.

the carlos d thing makes me scratch my head because i've actually met the guy years and years ago (i guess only remarkable considering my distance from new york), and got a jillion times more of a likes-boys vibe than anything else.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 12, 2009)

elle camino said:


> got a jillion times more of a likes-boys vibe than anything else.



to be fair, you'd get this vibe from me too


----------



## elle camino (Apr 12, 2009)

well i DO think pretty much everyone with glasses is gay.
see because i am terribly unsophisticated.


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 12, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> I'm sure you've looked it up by now, but for those who have not... a quick Google search of "Greg Graffin + Webcam + Fat chicks" yields a number of results.
> 
> Some are on music forums
> 
> ...



This just made my day.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 12, 2009)

furious styles said:


> redman seems to like a fat chick with a body enormous, but apparently it's not about the weight but rather how they performin'.



What about the drummer or whatever from Cracker?


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 12, 2009)

Tooz said:


> What about the drummer or whatever from Cracker?



permission to speak


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Apr 12, 2009)

The guitarist from voodoo prophet...his personal myspace caption is "BBW Hunter"


----------



## Tooz (Apr 12, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> permission to speak



Uh well apparently he has an affinity for chunkies. I THINK it was the drummer. Ask the person I quoted about it.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 12, 2009)

Tooz said:


> What about the drummer or whatever from Cracker?





exile in thighville said:


> permission to speak



i think he is, but maybe one of those borderline cases. from what i know he's _always_ dated chubby girls, he's definitely got a set "type" .. but does that make him a real deal holyfield FA? i'm not sure.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 12, 2009)

furious styles said:


> i think he is, but maybe one of those borderline cases. from what i know he's _always_ dated chubby girls, he's definitely got a set "type" .. but does that make him a real deal holyfield FA? i'm not sure.



Even if it's mild chunk, I think it makes him an FA.


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 12, 2009)

SlackerFA said:


> This just made my day.



haha, glad I could help


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 12, 2009)

furious styles said:


> i think he is, but maybe one of those borderline cases. from what i know he's _always_ dated chubby girls, he's definitely got a set "type" .. but does that make him a real deal holyfield FA? i'm not sure.



the drummer from cracker...i can't imagine a less anonymous "rock star" in 2009...did you meet him or something?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't know about musicians, but some one who writes for Family Guy definitely has a thing going on for fatties, because no one but an FA could think of some of that stuff. 

and .. there are a lot of dumb songs on that show .. so .. er, musical indeed.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 13, 2009)

i've thought about this, but then i know a bunch about fetishes i don't have. john waters does too. there could be a feeder or something on the show but more likely at a writer's meeting someone went "so there's this website i stumbled onto..."


----------



## furious styles (Apr 13, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> the drummer from cracker...i can't imagine a less anonymous "rock star" in 2009...did you meet him or something?



my father is the guitarist/founding member haha.

he and my mother separated when i was 2 but we're on good terms.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 13, 2009)

oh whoa

tell him "low" was the jam


----------



## Ivy (Apr 13, 2009)

i remember reading an interview with lil wayne in king or xxl in 2004 or 2005ish and him saying something in the interview about his love of big girls. i can't remember which magazine or which year it was. i think he was on the cover. a friend of mine and her husband also remember reading it. i just wish i could find the exact quote. i've googled for more info but can't seem to find anything. anyone else remember this?


----------



## Malarkey (Apr 13, 2009)

James said:


> part of me hates myself for posting this... but I believe bow wow may be?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ig1Uh41JYZI



OMG I had never heard that song before..............has anyone else happened to watch the videos of the BBW's dancing off to his song on youtube? Well worth while


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 13, 2009)

Didn't Ludarics have a whole bunch of BBW's in one of his videos?


Can't recall the name though.


----------



## altered states (Apr 13, 2009)

The thinner, less talkative member of Insane Clown Posse came out on Howard Stern a while ago. They'd made a video where he fools around with a supersized woman and the other insane clown brought it up to ridicule him during the interview. The FA insane clown was like, "Hey, whatever, I was into it." *

[* This anecdote in no way advocates or implies appreciation of the music or persona of Insane Clown Posse by the author. Had the subject of fat women never come up in the interview, I wouldn't be aware of "Insane Clown Posse." Just sayin'.]

As far as Carlos D, I think for a very public forum he gave the only right answer. Media Wrangling 101. If he starts getting into "I'm into fat chicks" then that'll be the only thing he gets asked during the next 50 interiviews. "So you like big women, huh Carlos?" "Yeah, and, uh, about the new album..."


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 13, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> If he starts getting into "I'm into fat chicks" then that'll be the only thing he gets asked during the next 50 interiviews. "So you like big women, huh Carlos?" "Yeah, and, uh, about the new album..."



no. unless carlos d is suddenly going on howard stern or being interviewed by tiger beat, this wouldn't happen. the venues that carlos d would be interviewed by have editorial standards for personal questions. when i interned at cmj i wasn't allowed to ask j spaceman about not only his drug use but his hospital stay for pneumonia that he _named his album after_ (songs in a&e - accident and emergency, the british equivalent of an ER). on the other hand, the voice didn't give a shit what i asked katy perry, but she sort of put herself on the chopping block there didn't she. i guarantee you any respectable publication with a worry of being sued would not print details about an artist's sexuality unless it was a story related to a scandal i.e. mystikal's aggravated sexual assault case or r. kelly. also, you're somewhat overestimating the bravado of interviewers and underestimating their brains, or that a bunch of music critics are chubby themselves.


----------



## elle camino (Apr 13, 2009)

slash's wife is tubby by LA standards, and ostensibly he's nuts about her, so. 
slash? maybe?


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 13, 2009)

really? pic?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 13, 2009)

obviously she is pregnant here, but what FA wouldn't have this look on their face holding a belly? 







I don't know about fat, but he definitely likes 'em with curves.


----------



## LisaInNC (Apr 13, 2009)

Insane Clown Posse has always rapped about their love for fat women.


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 13, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I don't know about musicians, but some one who writes for Family Guy definitely has a thing going on for fatties, because no one but an FA could think of some of that stuff.
> 
> and .. there are a lot of dumb songs on that show .. so .. er, musical indeed.



i know a guy who occassionally wrote for family guy. i don't think he is technically an FA but i know he likes fat chicks


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 13, 2009)

Ivy said:


> i remember reading an interview with lil wayne in king or xxl in 2004 or 2005ish and him saying something in the interview about his love of big girls. i can't remember which magazine or which year it was. i think he was on the cover. a friend of mine and her husband also remember reading it. i just wish i could find the exact quote. i've googled for more info but can't seem to find anything. anyone else remember this?



you know lil wayne has the rep for being gay. he could be a fat hag.

i know that ludacris and andre Benjamin of outkast both like fat girls but i don't think they are exclusive.


----------



## LisaInNC (Apr 14, 2009)

Ludacris likes fat girls? Let me at em!! OMG he is too sexy


----------



## LisaInNC (Apr 14, 2009)

Has anyone mentioned Snoop Dog? His wife is chunky.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 15, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> Insane Clown Posse has always rapped about their love for fat women.



uh



superodalisque said:


> you know lil wayne has the rep for being gay. he could be a fat hag.



um



BothGunsBlazing said:


>



baba booey


----------



## BigCutieSteph (Apr 15, 2009)

I can't believe someone hasn't said anything about Mika


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 15, 2009)

Mika's gay. The song's a tribute to his mum.


----------



## BigCutieSteph (Apr 15, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> Mika's gay. The song's a tribute to his mum.



Oops. Lol.
That explains it.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 15, 2009)

It's probably Moz's deal too.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 15, 2009)

I is an Fa muso.  Not professionally anymore though...So, all that pain you hear.. i do it for free!! (and recorded with no help, financial or otherwise)
http://www.myspace.com/lisahutchisoncom
mer


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 15, 2009)

get in line bagherra


----------



## mergirl (Apr 15, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> get in line bagherra


Ooooh.. I likes.. i LIKES!!


----------



## altered states (Apr 15, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> get in line bagherra





mergirl said:


> I is an Fa muso.  Not professionally anymore though...So, all that pain you hear.. i do it for free!! (and recorded with no help, financial or otherwise)
> http://www.myspace.com/lisahutchisoncom
> mer



I was in hobby bands back in the 90s... Supergroup!


----------



## mergirl (Apr 15, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> I was in hobby bands back in the 90s... Supergroup!


nice!  Do you have a link to any of your stuff?


----------



## altered states (Apr 15, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> you know lil wayne has the rep for being gay. he could be a fat hag.



Freddie Mercury (who, like Moz, never actually came out) is also a fat hag contender. Fat Bottom Girls being Exhibit A, and also a video Queen did for a song I can't remember where he sexed up a hot black BBW, among other stuff.


----------



## altered states (Apr 15, 2009)

mergirl said:


> nice!  Do you have a link to any of your stuff?



Nah... I recorded a couple of so-so demos on casette and CD that I should really burn, though my last band played CBGB as its swan song (we're talking 1997) and I finally got a good DAT off their board. I've wanted to post it for years but can't seem to put myself in a room with a tape player, RCA cables and a computer at the same time.

I was the only FA in either band, though one drummer recently posted "I like muffintops" on his Facebook page so maybe there was something going on I wasn't aware of.


----------



## mediaboy (Apr 16, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> get in line bagherra



your myspace is as subtle as a monster truck rally.


----------



## TotallyReal (Apr 16, 2009)

How the hell have De La Soul escaped notice?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 16, 2009)

TotallyReal said:


> How the hell have De La Soul escaped notice?



"Baby Phat" was nice, but I was pissed that the same instrumental was used for 50 cent's "Fat bitch."


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 16, 2009)

TotallyReal said:


> How the hell have De La Soul escaped notice?



"Bitties in the BK Lounge" has lines in it that piss me off, but I guess they've made up for it since.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 17, 2009)

mediaboy said:


> your myspace is as subtle as a monster truck rally.



subtlest myspace


----------



## hillking12 (Apr 17, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> "Bitties in the BK Lounge" has lines in it that piss me off, but I guess they've made up for it since.


That was a good song though frm a great album u cant deny that. LOL


----------



## hillking12 (Apr 17, 2009)

Appaerently Bow wow has a thing for big girls as well ive seen the video he made kinda weak but wat can u expect frm a pretty medicore...well lets tell the truth here TERRIBLE RAPPER.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 17, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> the drummer from cracker...i can't imagine a less anonymous "rock star" in 2009...did you meet him or something?



Who fucking cares, they're good guys.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 18, 2009)

it was about under what circumstances would you meet the drummer from cracker

to wit:

Andrew: is that Conor Oberst album supposed to make my upper lip bleed like this?

me: i don't know i'm still reeling from shock of just finding out dude on my fatboard's dad is in cracker

he's the guy who wasn't in camper van beethoven

Andrew: wow, Cracker

that's the first time anyone's mentioned them in about 7 years

me: what a random band to be discussing

I KNOW


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 18, 2009)

This guy, Arthur Blythe. Fantastic alto player.

I remember seeing him at University of Buffalo in the early '80s and the band had a whole entourage of BBWs travelling with them, three or four or five large black women in African-looking garb, definitely looked like wives or girlfriends. He's considerably slimmer in this pic than he was then. 

View attachment arthur_blythe.jpg


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 18, 2009)

hillking12 said:


> That was a good song though frm a great album u cant deny that. LOL



yeah, I love that album! one reason that line really stuck out.


----------



## hillking12 (Apr 18, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> yeah, I love that album! one reason that line really stuck out.



O so you do have the album that must mean you really are a De la fan niiiice You have ne of there other albums.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 18, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> it was about under what circumstances would you meet the drummer from cracker
> 
> to wit:
> 
> ...



Being uppity is fun, let's do it some more. Fake conversations aside, you should know as well as anyone that bands retain fan bases. There haven't been any OMFG GROUNDBREAKING SO FAMOUS people actually mentioned on here imo so whatevs.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 22, 2009)

i like that you're trying to make me out to be the anti-cracker

for starters it wasn't a fake conversation


----------



## MisterGuy (Apr 22, 2009)

Like all rappers AMIRITE


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 22, 2009)

this thread is hot


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 22, 2009)

MisterGuy said:


> Like all rappers AMIRITE



Not really. It tends to be "Above and below the waist," so that's a big kick to the apples. Even redman turned out to be the same.

But we do have Jadox, Tree, and the boys out in Cali. lol


----------



## mediaboy (Apr 24, 2009)

I can't believe you fa's forgot this guy


----------



## James (Apr 25, 2009)

Anthony Hamilton could well be an FA..?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDSOxfHfNhQ


----------



## t3h_n00b (Apr 25, 2009)

Me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -DarkMoon- (Apr 25, 2009)

Me!

Drummer for Resurgence, vancouver metal.

www.myspace.com/resurgenceband

Hooray for shameless self-promotion!


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 25, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Didn't Ludarics have a whole bunch of BBW's in one of his videos?
> 
> 
> Can't recall the name though.


it was called "get back". then he did one that had another that had one bbw in it called "stand up". and Anthony Hamilton (R&B singer) did a song called sister big bones.


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 25, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> you know lil wayne has the rep for being gay. he could be a fat hag.
> 
> i know that ludacris and andre Benjamin of outkast both like fat girls but i don't think they are exclusive.


is it because he keeps saying the phrase "no homo"?


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 25, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> "Baby Phat" was nice, but I was pissed that the same instrumental was used for 50 cent's "Fat bitch."


yeah that kinda pissed me off too but he did that to be controversial since 50 cent needs controversy to sell. its one of the bigger reasons why he is a fake ass rapper. also in a few vids he had BBWs in them. 

also "the game" likes em big too but unfortunatly the video that shows it also shows him slapping a girl.


----------



## Chuggernut (Apr 25, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> Freddie Mercury (who, like Moz, never actually came out) is also a fat hag contender. Fat Bottom Girls being Exhibit A, and also a video Queen did for a song I can't remember where he sexed up a hot black BBW, among other stuff.



Actually it was guitarist Brian May (by all accounts hetero) who wrote Fat Bottom Girls, although it was Freddy who sang it in the studio and on stage.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 30, 2009)

Tooz said:


> What about the drummer or whatever from Cracker?


yay, Cracker! i still own _Kerosene Hat_... ON CASSETTE!



Surlysomething said:


> Didn't Ludarics have a whole bunch of BBW's in one of his videos?
> 
> Can't recall the name though.


are you thinking of "Get Back?" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kp_4B-Sq9Ps
watching this video for the first time in a couple years...i can't believe i ever took for granted the pure awesome of those Hulk hands.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 30, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> yay, Cracker! i still own _Kerosene Hat_... ON CASSETTE!



nice. that was probably like 2 cents toward my child support checks.


----------



## Jezebel (May 1, 2009)

Hm Fountainhead has a song called 'diet coke' you all should check out, plus they kind of hit me up on myspace so mayhap they be FAs of some sort. http://www.myspace.com/fountainheadfan

Also found this hillarious video on youtube. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NDRFzEXD3E&feature=related Don't be put off by the title it's amazing. The actions kind of halfway through. :]


----------



## tonynyc (May 8, 2009)

Eli Braden & Angelina Duplisea "Fat Girls" 


*"Fat Girls" - Video *

Written & Performed by Eli Braden
Featuring Angelina Duplisea

Fat Girls -Eli Braden(2009)


----------



## Wild Zero (May 8, 2009)

Freddie "The Texas Cannonball" King


----------



## BTB (May 8, 2009)

Don't forget the 113th greatest band on the Planet:

Spinal Tap


( sorry just had to post loudly, wont happen again this year )


----------



## MamaLisa (May 8, 2009)

James said:


> Anthony Hamilton could well be an FA..?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDSOxfHfNhQ




LOVE IT.. one of my fav songs and video's for a while now.. 

great one!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 10, 2009)

What about Kevin Eubanks from the Tonight Show?


----------



## goofy girl (May 10, 2009)

mediaboy said:


> I can't believe you fa's forgot this guy



I disagree. I have said this before and I'm going to keep saying it until someone agrees LOL..he doesn't like fat girls...he likes big round asses. Here are the lyrics to that stupid song (ok..I love that song) but it really doesn't promote bbw-ism

Please note the lyrics in bold 


Baby Got Back"

[Intro]
Oh, my, god. Becky, look at her butt.
It is so big. *scoff* She looks like,
one of those rap guys' girlfriends.
But, you know, who understands those rap guys? *scoff*
They only talk to her, because,
she looks like a total prostitute, 'kay?
I mean, her butt, is just so big.
I can't believe it's just so round, it's like,
out there, I mean - gross. Look!
She's just so ... black!

[Sir Mix-a-Lot]
I like big butts and I can not lie
You other brothers can't deny
That when a girl walks in with an *itty bitty waist*
And a round thing in your face
You get sprung, wanna pull out your tough
'Cause you notice that butt was stuffed
Deep in the jeans she's wearing
I'm hooked and I can't stop staring
Oh baby, I wanna get with you
And take your picture
My homeboys tried to warn me
But that butt you got makes me so horny
Ooh, Rump-o'-smooth-skin
You say you wanna get in my Benz?
Well, use me, use me
'Cause you ain't that average groupie
I've seen them dancin'
To hell with romancin'
She's sweat, wet,
Got it goin' like a turbo 'Vette
I'm tired of magazines
Sayin' flat butts are the thing
Take the average black man and ask him that
She gotta pack much back
So, fellas! (Yeah!) Fellas! (Yeah!)
Has your girlfriend got the butt? (Hell yeah!)
Tell 'em to shake it! (Shake it!) Shake it! (Shake it!)
Shake that healthy butt!
Baby got back!

(LA face with Oakland booty)
Baby got back!

[Sir Mix-a-Lot]
I like 'em round, and big
And when I'm throwin' a gig
I just can't help myself, I'm actin' like an animal
Now here's my scandal
I wanna get you home
And ugh, double-up, ugh, ugh
I ain't talkin' bout Playboy
'Cause silicone parts are made for toys
I want 'em real thick and juicy
So find that juicy double
Mix-a-Lot's in trouble
Beggin' for a piece of that bubble
So I'm lookin' at rock videos
Knock-kneeded bimbos walkin' like hoes
You can have them bimbos
I'll keep my women like Flo Jo
A word to the thick soul sisters, I wanna get with ya
I won't cuss or hit ya
But I gotta be straight when I say I wanna *fuck*
Till the break of dawn
Baby got it goin' on
A lot of simps won't like this song
'Cause them punks like to hit it and quit it
And I'd rather stay and play
'Cause I'm long, and I'm strong
And I'm down to get the friction on
So, ladies! {Yeah!} Ladies! {Yeah}
If you wanna roll in my Mercedes {Yeah!}
Then turn around! Stick it out!
Even white boys got to shout
Baby got back!

Baby got back!
Yeah, baby ... when it comes to females, Cosmo ain't got nothin'
to do with my selection. 36-24-36? Ha ha, only if she's 5'3".

[Sir Mix-a-Lot]
So your girlfriend rolls a Honda, playin' workout tapes by Fonda
But Fonda ain't got a motor in the back of her Honda
My anaconda don't want none
Unless you've got buns, hun
*You can do side bends or sit-ups,
But please don't lose that butt*
Some brothers wanna play that "hard" role
And tell you that the butt ain't gold
So they toss it and leave it
And I pull up quick to retrieve it.
So Cosmo says you're fat
Well I ain't down with that!
*'Cause your waist is small and your curves are kickin*'
And I'm thinkin' bout stickin'
To the beanpole dames in the magazines:
You ain't it, Miss Thing!
Give me a sister, I can't resist her
Red beans and rice didn't miss her
Some knucklehead tried to dis
'Cause his girls are on my list
He had game but he chose to hit 'em
And I pull up quick to get wit 'em
So ladies, if the butt is round,
And you want a triple X throw down,
Dial 1-900-MIXALOT
And kick them nasty thoughts
Baby got back!

(*Little in the middle but she got much back*) [4x]


But ...this is just my opinion


----------



## goofy girl (May 10, 2009)

Off topic mostly but at the moment I'm perusing the Paul Frank website and the radio is playing "Baby Got Back" by Throwdown. They sure put a lot of gusto into it! LOL


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 10, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> I disagree. I have said this before and I'm going to keep saying it until someone agrees LOL..he doesn't like fat girls...he likes big round asses. Here are the lyrics to that stupid song (ok..I love that song) but it really doesn't promote bbw-ism
> 
> Please note the lyrics in bold
> 
> ...



I agree. I'm sick to death of people claiming that song is about bbws. I think he said once specifically that he didn't like big women either.


----------



## goofy girl (May 10, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> I agree. I'm sick to death of people claiming that song is about bbws. I think he said once specifically that he didn't like big women either.



Ok..not only did "somebody" agree with me...it was *THE* JON BLAZE that agreed with me...so I can stop saying it now :happy:


----------



## PunkPeach (May 10, 2009)

The boys from The Pack make quite a few "big girl" references in their music.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbJt8UmPebg


----------



## mediaboy (May 11, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> words



god damn it


----------



## Surlysomething (May 12, 2009)

gangstadawg said:


> it was called "get back". then he did one that had another that had one bbw in it called "stand up". and Anthony Hamilton (R&B singer) did a song called sister big bones.




Thank you! I was going insane trying to remember the song title.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 12, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> yay, Cracker! i still own _Kerosene Hat_... ON CASSETTE!
> 
> 
> are you thinking of "Get Back?" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kp_4B-Sq9Ps
> watching this video for the first time in a couple years...i can't believe i ever took for granted the pure awesome of those Hulk hands.




That's the video. Thanks for linking it.

Pretty cool if you ask me.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (May 12, 2009)

not trying to hijack or anything, but two songs suddenly popped into my head when I clicked on this thread: 

Lyle Lovett's "My Baby Don't Tolerate" 
_"A friend of mine, he said to me a skinny girl is a misery
I shook my head because I knew he couldnt be right
But thats when I thought back to just last night"_

and Howlin' Wolf singing "Shake For Me"
_"When my baby walk, you know she's fine and mellow
Every time she stops, her flesh it shake like jello"_

lol 2 ¢


----------



## goodthings (May 13, 2009)

the bass player in sum 41


----------



## goodthings (May 13, 2009)

-DarkMoon- said:


> Me!
> 
> Drummer for Resurgence, vancouver metal.
> 
> ...



as in Vancouver BC?


----------



## Tad (May 13, 2009)

I don't know if this counts as confirmed FFA, but Canadian folk-pop singer Hannah Georgas apparently describes herself as a "quirky, highly-sensitive, whimsical, and yet extremely serious Vancouver-based singer/ songwriter who will one day win over Jack Black and take his hand in marriage." 

Given how many FFA I've seen crushing on Jack Black over on the BHM/FFA board, I figure she must count as some sort of "possible."


----------



## exile in thighville (May 13, 2009)

goodthings said:


> the bass player in sum 41



is this true?


----------



## sweet&fat (May 13, 2009)

James said:


> Anthony Hamilton could well be an FA..?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDSOxfHfNhQ



I just watched this- so adorable!


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 16, 2009)

I don't get the fascination with trying to find musicians that are also FA's.


----------



## ladle (May 16, 2009)

Well....I have little musical talent if any..but when I was at school a group of friends learned guitar...and my family thought it would be cool if I learned the banjo....
WTF
'Deliverance' anyone?


----------



## Tau (May 20, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> you know lil wayne has the rep for being gay. he could be a fat hag.
> 
> i know that ludacris and andre Benjamin of outkast both like fat girls but i don't think they are exclusive.



Andre 3000!!!! REally!!!! I adore him! Havent read every post here but Anthony Hamilton is into fatties.


----------



## mergirl (May 20, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I don't get the fascination with trying to find musicians that are also FA's.


Imagine there were no fat role models. Not one. That no musicians (for example) were fat..wouldnt you feel a little left out or alone even?
Its nice when you know other people, especially those you respect are in some way the same as you, whether that be by body shape, sexuality, shared interests.. its nice, its more than that..its kinna essential if being an Fa isnt always going to be this kinna half mythical thing people have only kinna half heard of. When the muso's start doing it, thats when it becomes accepted and cool. (sometimes)


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 20, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Imagine there were no fat role models. Not one. That no musicians (for example) were fat..wouldnt you feel a little left out or alone even?
> Its nice when you know other people, especially those you respect are in some way the same as you, whether that be by body shape, sexuality, shared interests.. its nice, its more than that..its kinna essential if being an Fa isnt always going to be this kinna half mythical thing people have only kinna half heard of. When the muso's start doing it, thats when it becomes accepted and cool. (sometimes)



I guess I sort of get what your saying but there just isn't as many threads about actors/actresses or sports players or anything who are FA's but a ton pop up about musicians.. just.. interesting.


----------



## exile in thighville (May 20, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I guess I sort of get what your saying but there just isn't as many threads about actors/actresses or sports players or anything who are FA's but a ton pop up about musicians.. just.. interesting.



the difference is because musicians are the only ones whose art supposedly reflects their thoughts. people believe if someone writes a song about fat girls that it reflects on them as a person, whereas someone who plays an FA in a movie isn't expected to be one in real life. actors' and athletes' careers don't reflect their rhetoric and musicians' lyrics are generally believed to be from personal experience, especially in hiphop, which is funny considering how many rap fans i know make fun of wrestling fans for the same thing. i guess you could say the same with authors, but authors aren't usually celebrities, and celebrity authors usually don't write their books.

with musicians, the image they're selling is supposed to be them.


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (Jun 1, 2009)

I am an aspiring power metal vocalist/ FFA who is married to a (usually hungry and sleepy:wubu BHM, who is 9 years my senior.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 1, 2009)

I have always wanted to sleep with a really famous musician (I'm not alone here, you wenches), but this thread really ups the ante.

It'd be like:

ME: Hay guys, So and So is totally an FA!!!!!! :wubu:

YOU GUYS: Why, AFG? How do you know?

ME: Because I totally banged them after their recent Detroit concert!!!

For the moment, I'm going to pretend Maxwell is a big FA, and I can't wait to tell you all.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 1, 2009)

Jamie Foxx


----------



## jonah-uk (Jun 21, 2009)

not quite sure she counts as 'fat' but the song 'Kate Winslet' by this group is fun and a sentiment many here share:
http://www.myspace.com/thesilverbrazilians
(it's in the list in the music player on the top right)


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 21, 2009)

not to be a pri


exile in thighville said:


> I just don't want this to be another "I THINK ___ IS AN FA BECAUSE OF [EXTRAORDINARILY LOOSE INTERPRETATION OF A SONG]" thread.


----------



## jonah-uk (Jun 22, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> not to be a pri



well i only remembered the other other more general thread about FA music after posting it.
but a song that contains the lines 'put down the slimming pills' and 'you look better fat' is fairly relevant to the theme, no?

oh and just noticed your avatar. she's a fan according to myspace anyway...


----------

